# Reset Modem/Router now DNS Lookup Failure



## keatoru (Mar 8, 2008)

My wireless was working but would load some pages super slow and others just fine. I reset my modem and router and now I can wireless connect to the router but get no connection. If I plug my computer directly to the modem I can connect the internet just fine. But if I hook up my router and connect it to my pc through a cable it can't connect just like the wireless.

I have a linksys WRT54GSv1

Comcast is my ISP

I ran Xirrus connection test and it said DNS Lookup Failure then No IP Availible.

This is an ipconfg /all result

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\**********>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : *******-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E4-CE-8F-2C-1A-7B
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-2A-14-3E-0C-15
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::69fa:d45d:67b7:ba1d%12(Preferred)
   Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.186.29(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 348662292
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-E0-E2-C4-E4-CE-8F-2C-1A-7A

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E4-CE-8F-2C-1A-7A
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b031:6294:9cba:7ff1%11(Preferred)
   Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.127.241(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 249876111
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-E0-E2-C4-E4-CE-8F-2C-1A-7A

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E47BF18D-281B-4AE3-A521-7F868BF1D545}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C35AAE8E-C104-4596-9E8B-73F976E29A03}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\*******>
```


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

I believe with Comcast it requires Mac Cloning. See this guide on how to do that thru your Linksys router.


----------



## keatoru (Mar 8, 2008)

no link but in any case, called comcast and they told me to reset my router and modem again, like i have done like 8 times and for some reason it works now. so alls good.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

My bad...here it is: 
MAC Cloning on the LinkSys Router - Linksys | DSLReports Forums


keatoru said:


> no link but in any case, called comcast and they told me to reset my router and modem again, like i have done like 8 times and for some reason it works now. so alls good.


Alright, good to hear, if your issue persist then please follow the link that I finally posted. Sorry about that. :grin:


----------

